# kostenloses Defragmentierungstool?



## manni-tu (3. Februar 2008)

Welches kostenlose Defragmentierungstool würdet ihr mir für vista empfehlen?


----------



## Masher (3. Februar 2008)

Ashampoo WinOptimizer 4 (Ist Defrag 2 dabei)
Magical Defrag
Oder eben den Standarddefragmentierer


----------



## manni-tu (3. Februar 2008)

kannst du mir bitte nen link schicken ich hab bis jetzt nur testversionen gefunden.


----------



## Masher (3. Februar 2008)

Bei Ashampoo kriegst du ein gratis Key, musst aber deine mail angeben, mfg


----------

